# Section  E3801.6  in  the  2006  IRC



## globe trekker (Nov 1, 2012)

Greetings to all!

*QUESTION # 1:* Is code Section E3801.6 referring to a simplex type receptacle, or

the commonly installed duplex type?

*QUESTION # 2:* If a duplex type receptacle is installed between two separate

lavatories, in the same elec. junction box (within the 36 inch dimension), ..is

this type of install compliant, or would a 4 plex type install be required?

Thanks for your input!

.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 1, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Greetings to all!*QUESTION # 1:* Is code Section E3801.6 referring to a simplex type receptacle, or
> 
> the commonly installed duplex type?
> 
> ...


# 1.  3801.6  At least one wall receptacle outlet means one and not a duplex or two outlets.

# 2.  yes, 4 plex not required.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 1, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Greetings to all!*QUESTION # 1:* Is code Section E3801.6 referring to a simplex type receptacle, or
> 
> the commonly installed duplex type?
> 
> ...


 It would require a duplex outlet with GFCI or two singles, one per sink.


----------

